# Do I use Celsius or Certainty on this?



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I can't tell what this is, but its starting to pop up in the side yard. I recently bought Certainty and Celsius, and before I just mix them together I was curious what this is. Then I'll know if I can just use one or the other Herbicide. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@gooodawgs looks like goosegrass and possibly another weed tangled up together. Neither Celsius or Certainty will kill goosegrass. MSMA, Dismiss or glyphosate (painting -- if you don't have too many) are your best options.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks @Spammage this goosegrass is a nightmare. I was so excited to have my bermuda triangle lineup complete - looks like I'm buying some more. Thanks again!


----------

